# How do I open .rar file for PC game?



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

I downloaded a game from the internet that is an .rar file. I downloaded 7zip and tried extracting the files, but I can't figure out how to play the game.


----------



## themarkgician (Mar 31, 2012)

jf656, try winzip or winrar, then create a temporary folder then try right clicking your .rar file and extract it to the folder you just created. Then all the installation files should appear there.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

where did you download the game from? why is it in .rar format?


----------



## jf656 (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, I figured out how to open Install.exe, I went through the whole thing and it said "Installation Completed", but when I go back to the location I installed it in, I don't see anything there that would play the game.

I downloaded the game from:
[LINK REMOVED]


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are illegal downloads
Thread Closed


----------

